# Can I clear airbag light by disconnecting the airbag module?



## gpepiton (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello everyone. Recently I had reached out and kindly received feedback on my plight to clear the darn airbag warning light/beeping on my '06 GTO. It was about which scanner to use to clear the airbag light for last GTOs. I had disconnected the airbag seat wiring and later turned the key "ON". Bad move... I had bought an Autel MaxiDiag Elite {that Chinese company's highest level scanner, I think} but they DON"T tell you it does not access SIR/SRS/airbag systems. Anyway, I'm just about to bite the bullet and go to a rip-off GM dealer to get the code/light cleared {$100 plus/5 min of "work"}. But I just though of a final, possible solution: if I disconnect the airbag MODULE'S connector, will that kill the keep-alive-memory within that module? Yeah, I know/learned that disconnecting the car's main battery does not clear the SIR code/light. But perhaps, hopefully, disconnecting the airbag module {found in the rear of the console} will finally do the trick. Anyone knows, before I tear the console apart???? Thanks in advance. 
:banghead:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't think so. It is still going to take a high end tool like a TechII to do it.


----------

